# I need donkey advice



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So the rescue gave me a girl donkey. But there is a sack between her teats?

8 months old ish.

Squats to pee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute! Have you been able to get close and get a really good look at it?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I confused! I haven't personally seen a hermie donkey but that comes to mind if she has the girl plumbing in the back?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't get that close to the back so I will keep looking. Today I was able to touch her head for the first time. He/She has only been not in the wild herd for a week, and only at my place since Tuesday. So I feel we're making quick progress. I don't want to grab it tie it up for looking because I'm using a very gentle approach to donkey taming that I hope will result in a good companion for myself and the goats. Not using horse techniques at all, more like parrot training techniques. lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My guess would be midges. They fly up from the muddy ground and bite the tender skin of the udder, causing the udder to swell with irritation.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it's a boy. Obvious sac and I might have seen a penis sheath today. Squatty potty but not deep squat like girl.

Progress has been quick. Tomorrow I might try taping my phone to a stick and video under lol. Isabella is likely going to be renamed isaboy. Sure hope the rescue makes this right and geld him.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, so you didn't actually see the teats, just the sack?? :lol: That does change things. Male donkey teats are on their sheath. 
He will need gelded very soon, preferably before a year old. On the good side, a gelding will be a much better companion. Jennets tend to be grouchy with smaller animals and harder to tame.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Next time s/he pees, look for that tell-tale stream. You can also look for a vulva when the tail swishes.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The rescue is sending out a vet to geld another male (geeeeeeee) and they'll stop by my place and take a look. They said based on the photo "maybe you did get a male". 

So Isabelle is now known as Isaboy. haha


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Equine don't pee like dogs. Girls don't squat. If the pee is coming out from under near the belly and going straight to the ground, it's a boy. If it raises its tail and the pee comes out the back, it's a girl. You don't have to get close to them to see this happening. And it's almost too late in the season here to geld horses and donkeys. Too warm means too many bugs to aggravate them. Our vet won't do it except in the cooler months.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Uh... Donkeys squat.... and I live in Hawaii. It's hot and humid and buggy year round.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Hawaii...I just noticed that under your name. Guess it doesn't matter the time of year... lol. 

I guess Georgia donkeys don't squat...:thinking:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They don't squat like dogs, more like goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a video from today. 10 days after HE came home.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207425523770996


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! He's coming along great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure loves to be pet.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a beautiful donkey and such a sweet face! Congratulations! I'm so glad it is working out so far!


----------

